# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی دوستانه در مورد ادامه تحصیل

## Majidka1995

سلام. یه راهنمایی دوستانه و واقع بینانه میخواستم.
من سال 92 دیپلم کامپیوتر کاردانشمو گرفتم و بلافاصله  رفتم خدمت سربازی
تقریبا از راهنمایی مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد که اصلا نتونستم درس بخونم و رشته مورد علاقمو انتخاب کنم. 
مشکلاتی مثل فوت داداشم و بعدشم شکست عشقی و روحیمو باختم و اعتماد بنفسم ****** رفت و ...

خلاصه بگذریم ادم بی استعدادی هم نیستم اینو بقیه میگن. الان من 22 سالم شده و خودمو پیدا کردم و مشکلی ندارم و فکرم درگیر چیزی نیست
به سرم زده برم سراغ درسم.
الان 22 سالمه دیر نیست؟ چون میدونم الانم نجنبم بازم دیرتر میشه و حسرتش بیشتر.

هدف اولم اینه برم و دیپلم مجدد (تجربی) و پیش دانشگاهیشو بگیرم. به صورت داوطلب آزاد و آماده بشم واسه ی کتجربی
اینم بگم که حدود 8ساعت از روزهم مشغول کارم و میخوام کارم رو هم داشته باشم که اگه نتیجه نگرفتم تو تحصیلات درجا نزده باشم. هدفمم دانشگاه دولتیه. 

حالا چندتا سوال:
اصلا امکانش هست؟؟ 
چون میخوام به صورت غیر حضوری بخونم
و اینکه اگه از الان استارت بزنم تا دیپلم مجدد و پیش و اماده شدن واسه کنکور چند سال طول میکشه؟ 
در این موارد راهنماییم کنید. 
و اگه پیشنهادی هم دارید بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## painterzx

هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست
اما من پیشنهاد میکنم اینکه بری دانشگاه و مدرک کاردانی رو بگیری یعنی فوق دیپلم و کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی شرکت کنی که عقب نیوفتی 
البته اگر برای پزشکی بخوای سخته و اراده میخواد میتونی غیر حضوری برای تجربی و پیش شرکت کنی و همراهش کار کنی اما سال کنکور باید تمام روز رو درس بخونی چون رقابت سخت شده 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Django

اولا بگم که سن 22 سال عالیه برای هر کاری.(صداشو در نیار ولی 2 3 سال راحت برای پشت کنکور موندن جا داری) با توجه به تکمیل سربازیت.
سپس:
شما شغلت چیه؟ رشته ای که میخوای ادامه بدی در راستای شغلته؟
علاقه ت در راستای این هاست؟
هر مسیری رو دوست داشتی انتخاب کن. به شرط علاقه و پشتکارت.

----------


## Churchill

> سلام. یه راهنمایی دوستانه و واقع بینانه میخواستم.
> من سال 92 دیپلم کامپیوتر کاردانشمو گرفتم و بلافاصله  رفتم خدمت سربازی
> تقریبا از راهنمایی مشکلات زیادی برام پیش اومد که اصلا نتونستم درس بخونم و رشته مورد علاقمو انتخاب کنم. 
> مشکلاتی مثل فوت داداشم و بعدشم شکست عشقی و روحیمو باختم و اعتماد بنفسم ****** رفت و ...
> 
> خلاصه بگذریم ادم بی استعدادی هم نیستم اینو بقیه میگن. الان من 22 سالم شده و خودمو پیدا کردم و مشکلی ندارم و فکرم درگیر چیزی نیست
> به سرم زده برم سراغ درسم.
> الان 22 سالمه دیر نیست؟ چون میدونم الانم نجنبم بازم دیرتر میشه و حسرتش بیشتر.
> 
> ...


ملت ارشد میگیرن 6 سال بر میگردن تو میگی 22 سالمه دغدغه ندارم سربازی هم رفتم :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------

